# Topics > Military AI and robotics > Military vehicles >  D19, autonomous underwater military drone, Naval Group, Paris, Île-de-France, France

## Airicist

Developer - Naval Group

----------


## Airicist

D19 Autonomous Underwater Vehicle AUV - Naval Group

Published on Feb 19, 2018




> D19 is Naval Group's first autonomous underwater military drone designed to equip surface vessels and submarines. Capitalizing on its know-how in the area of torpedoes and mobile underwater targets, Naval Group designed the D19 to accomplish a wide range of missions, including ISR, electronic warfare, training, maritime interdiction etc.
> 
> The D19 UUV is built on a F21 torpedo base. This way, Naval Group takes advantage of its experience accumulated with the development of this torpedo. The D19 is propelled by a Lithium-ion energy section.


"Video: Inside Naval Group's Underwater Weapons Facility"

December 18, 2017

----------


## prasanthi

The best example of technological advancement.

----------

